# Brine then rub?



## oakporker

Im going to smoke a few chickens tomorrow and I was hoping for some tips on a rub. Also, I've brined chickens before but never brined then rubbed. I was wondering if this could cause the bird to get to salty?  Brine for a  a couple hours then rub and let sit over night?

Thanks in advance,
Will


----------



## adiochiro3

A standard rub after a brine would likely make for a saltier product than I would like.  You could make your own custom rub with little or no salt.  On chickens/turkeys I keep things simple: melted butter with lemon juice, salt, pepper, a little heat (if I'm in the mood).  You could just eliminate the salt on the brined birds.  Keep us posted...


----------



## pineywoods

It would really depend on the amount of salt in the rub. If your using a fairly low salt content in your brine you should be fine. If the brine has a big amount of salt in it I would do as James and either make a rub with little to no salt or just season with salt, pepper, and some garlic maybe a little Rosemary


----------



## SmokinAl

It seems like I always decide on the spur of the moment to smoke a chicken, so I haven't planned ahead enough to brine it.

So lately I've been just injecting with chicken broth, melted butter, and Montreal Chicken Seasoning, and skipping the brine.

Rub with some EVOO & dust with Montreal Chicken Seasoning.

Then smoke as beer can chicken with the injection liquid in the beer can.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

For brining a whole bird, 24 hours will give much more noticable results (I've gone 24-48). Go long on the brine as it needs time for osmosis to occur.

Rinse and apply dry rub a few minutes before smoking. I use no-salt or low-salt (less than 5 percent) rub, depending on brine salt content. No-salt @ 1 cup/gal and above.

A 10 percent sugar ratio rub will help in browning in the 225 to 275 temp range, and will adhere to the skin fairly well.

Eric


----------

